# NEW WINDSOCK DECOY THIS FALL



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't know much about them yet but figured you guys would like to find out something about them yourself. The website is www.sudecoy.com Not much info on them yet but it should be interesting to see what they're all about :sniper:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Haven't heard anything about them.
FYI your link isn't working.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

This must be it
http://www.sudecoys.com/
"This decoy will help the average hunter kill more snow geese like the pros."


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah jgat I guess I forgot the s on decoys. You got the right address though. It's hard to tell from the picture but they look like they might be a pretty good decoy. I know the price of them is going to be about a $100 a dozen. They are also all one piece so when you get the decoy they'll be ready to hunt over with no assembly required. Should be interesting to se what they look like in person. I was getting ready to order some deadlies or sillosocks, but I guess I'll wait and see what these are all about.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

They look nice depending on the price
:beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I cannot see any of the pictures of the decoys


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Interesting.....site needs some help badly.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, they need to get some pictures up real quick. Said coming summer 2008 but summers over.

The little goose looking thing in the banner that changes from blue to snow looks like crap, hope they dont look like that.

Sounds like they may be a shell type of design that pivots on a front stake like a sillosock. I wanna see em!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

These guys need to get this figure out quick. People are starting to buy decoys and if they don't hurry no one will know about these decoys.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Just talked to the guy and he said he will have them coming in from over seas in mid september and the snows will be $100dz and the Blues will be $120dz.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

bluebird said:


> Just talked to the guy and he said he will have them coming in from over seas in mid september and the snows will be $100dz and the Blues will be $120dz.


So they will probably have them mid-winter.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The samples will be here in September, he didn't say when the lot was coming.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Did anyone get to see these decoys first hand??


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope and the last time i checked his site still was crap!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nope, never got my samples.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The website link at the top of the page goes to some gardening page or something now.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> The website link at the top of the page goes to some gardening page or something now.


That link is missing the S in decoy but this link that was posted below that one works

http://www.sudecoys.com/


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

yep got it


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

That picture thay had mad me think that all those geese were there decoys but those are actual geese. Still interested to see what the decoy looks like, not just a colored pencil figure that switches from snow to blue. If it is color penciled all just have my 8 year old neghue color me some it will save money, and he will work for free. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Must not have been as great as they thought.


----------



## qep11 (Aug 21, 2005)

Just curious has anyone received any samples- or seen them?


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Did the company go down the drain or what they havent changed the website for about 3 months now


----------

